# WS Flex-Paste



## treky (Jun 11, 2011)

is their any way to color this a dirt color BEFORE applying it to a surface? If not can some recommend a pre-colored material I can use to model a dirt surface?


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm not familiar with the product but I just use real dirt. It's dirt cheep. smilie_daumenpos: 

I sift it through a fine strainer and than run a magnet through it to clean out all the metal fines, this also helps to lighten up the color some. If still too dark add some corn starch, etc. to lighten it up to what you need. Works for me. Just glue it down like any other ground cover. 

Magic


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Magic said:


> I'm not familiar with the product but I just use real dirt. It's dirt cheep. smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> I sift it through a fine strainer and than run a magnet through it to clean out all the metal fines, this also helps to lighten up the color some. If still too dark add some corn starch, etc. to lighten it up to what you need. Works for me. Just glue it down like any other ground cover.
> 
> Magic


Do you put it in the oven to get rid of any potential stinky microbes?


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Got it a little wet and throw it into the microwave.  

Magic


----------

